# First yarn bomb I have seen in person



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

We took our son in town for a dr's visit and then left as he is old enough to go on his own. Filled the gas tank where gas is cheapest and drove back to the dr's too wait. I hadn't notice the tree as we drove in the first time. But as we came back and pulled into the drive to park low and behold there was a tree all wrapped in yarn designs, they looked like granny squares of several different flower patterns all in white against the grey bark of the trees trunk. When I see these I often wonder who started yarn bombing and why? Do they really think in the bad winters that this is going to help the entire tree? Or am I mistaken, Can putting our yarn on the trunk of a tree and a few lower limbs and branches will it save the tree in the harsh winter cold. Not so much here in Florida as we don't get too many freezing days usually but sometimes we can get pretty cold. I am just curious. Sorry I didn't have a camera to get a pick.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Well now that's a first for me! Haven't seen or heard of this! 
Be curious to see thevresponses


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

This is also a trend here in Australia, it's just a fun thing, the more unusual the object the better. No one ever seems to see the knitting being applied, perhaps it's the knitting fairy!


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

This is also a trend here in Australia, it's just a fun thing, the more unusual the object the better. No one ever seems to see the knitting being applied, perhaps it's the knitting fairy!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

TP-ing is one thing! But imagine yarn! Might be fun???


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Also happens here in the UK!


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it is more form of knitted graffiti or knitting as a sort of subversive activity. There are some great photos here...

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-yff40&va=yarn+bombing

Just google yarn bombing. I love the bus, it is quite famous!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Yes it is just for fun and no real reason,but you must not get caught!That is the only rule!!!


----------



## delli086 (Feb 24, 2013)

In Pittsburgh there's been a community project for this past year. Google: "Knit The Bridge Pittsburgh". They have a web site & are also on Facebook. Installation to cover a bridge starts in June. Hundreds of knitters & crocheters are involved. Children learning both techniques just to participate. Have done a utility pole, rain downspout, parking fence, leg warmers for public dinosaur sculptures, etc. It's gotten more people involved in knitting & crocheting. A great way to proselytize the craft to another generation.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I am really tuning in to yarn bombing photos and discussions. I find this means of display to be captivating and cheerful! Can't get enough of it!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


----------



## delli086 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Pittsburgh bridge project will only be "up" for a month. Upon being dismantled, the panels will be laundered, distributed to homeless shelters as afghans. Seems to me a lot of people will benefit from this project.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That I can agree with it is the other things that I question. Just someone putting up yarn bombing for no reason at all. If it serves a purpose I can be okay with it but just to put it up and leave it to the elements makes no sense.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

I had no idea what to expect when you said yarn bomb. Glad I looked, it looks like fun. I wouldn't mind doing that but can't imagine I would ever have enough time or yarn!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I saw it in the town of Newry before Christmas. It was the most miserable wet day you can imagine. Then we saw the post- box had been given a made to measure hat! It cheered us up no end!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Personal property is one thing but a public tree sorry I prefer to see the tree in its splendor not covered in yarn. Maybe the Dr's office let the person do this but still I wouldn't want to see it in a public park. How does wrapping a tree in yarn promote our craft? Especially if it is done in secret. Best to sit on a public bench with needles in hand and let someone come up to you and ask what you are making and if they don't know how and want to learn show them the basics. Keep a set of spare needles and a ball of yarn you can part with and teach the how to cast on and off. Then there is meaning to our work and a legacy that is carried on. I have even had men come up to me and actually want to learn but that day I didn't have the time to teach them. Nor did I have the extra needles at hand or yarn. I figure if I could teach them the basics then I have left someone with a skill and if they are more creative than I, I have done a good thing and given them what I didn't have growing up. Someone to show them how to get started. From there the internet, and KP will take them where they want to be in the craft.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! Hard to decide on one. Absolutely love the bus the tree all in red and the telophone booth! 
What an art!


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> That I can agree with it is the other things that I question. Just someone putting up yarn bombing for no reason at all. If it serves a purpose I can be okay with it but just to put it up and leave it to the elements makes no sense.


I think it is done in a spirit of beautifying the urban environment, a gift to the community at large, a way of saying we can all do something to make life brighter for everyone and IMHO they really are works of art. Part of the subversive nature of them is that they don't last! Aren't they questioning the whole idea that art has to be something permanent, that lives in a museum, only done by so-called 'artists' ?


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


Just thinking the same thing. Whilst they look great and add colour to drab places, to me it is wasteful. So many could benefit from the yarn.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

it serves the purpose of someone just plain having fun!
remember FUN?? just for the heck of it?
someone had FUN with this one:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143222-1.html


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

It is certainly colourful. That would put a smile on my face any day.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

turkishknits said:


> I think it is more form of knitted graffiti or knitting as a sort of subversive activity. There are some great photos here...
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-yff40&va=yarn+bombing
> 
> Just google yarn bombing. I love the bus, it is quite famous!


Yeah, I was going to say it's a form of graffiti... with the exception that it's not destructive as painted graffiti... the yarn can simply be cut off. I think someone has a lot of yarn and time on their hands to do this... lol.... plus they must have help.

I remember, when my kids were teenagers, the rage was Teepeeing... that is wrapping a home or car with toilet paper. In some communities it was considered a nuisance, but in some, like ours, it was "an honor" to be teepeed. LOL


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Oh you just reminded me of something else. Next door to us live two teenage girls. They told me that there was a craze of wrapping cling film around two cars, so they are joined together. Very annoying for the owners, but they only did it on their friend's cars.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

we used to T-P all the time, especially the teachers houses! lol
the trick wasnt so much doing it, but in not getting caught!
oh i have so many stories re: T-P'ing lolol
good memories
almost as much fun as skinny dipping & not getting caught--especially @the county parks late @night & the cops patrolled it! ouch if u got caught in there -- 400$ fine!!
but we never got caught -- almost once, but got out OK
what a memory that was & we're still talking re: it!!
and we we wuzznt kids!! lolol


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


I too wonder what happens when the elements destroy the art-work, especially on trees.
A nice idea but ultimately a terrible waste of yarn


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Loved looking at the photos thank you for the link.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I think that it's a waste of yarn..I'd rather knit it. There are enough beautiful things in nature to see. :?: :thumbdown:


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Yarn bombing is also done here in Nh. Recently in Portsmouth I believe. It made the news and was wonderful to see, since it brought people out and talking and also draws attention to needlework, especially knitting and crocheting!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> we used to T-P all the time, especially the teachers houses! lol
> the trick wasnt so much doing it, but in not getting caught!
> oh i have so many stories re: T-P'ing lolol
> good memories
> ...


Yeah, not getting caught.

My daughter and her school chums, as a seniors tped their fav teacher's home. She said, it was weird/funny... when they.. a mixure of girls and boys, were at the supermarket buying a huge amount of toilet paper... everyone looking at them. One of them said, they probably think one of us has a horrible case of diarrhea.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Its' a great way to bring people together, show a great deal of creativity and promote the crafts of knitting and crochet. Many knitters have much yarn that they will never use

I am for anything positive and joyful.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

the City of Lansing is doing a yarn bomb thingy - ppl r [email protected] state library/museum & knitting up a storm on weekends
all squares will be put together & decorate around town, i believe
then will b assembled into afghans for the shelters
now the weather is breaking, i can get my elec scooter out & go catch up w/them
i'm looking fwd 2 it. sounds like ... aah there's that word again:

*F-U-N!!!!*

edit: i agree w/u, Jenny.Wren, ppl have waaayyy too much yarn taking up space that will never get used due to hoarding, so why not use it & have some fun w/it in another way? they could have used binder twine, kite string or any other medium, but heck, where's the colors in that? lol

(did not mean hoarding in a negative way, so plz done take it that way. i have my stash too & use lots in other ways than knitting/crocheting)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jenny.Wren said:


> Its' a great way to bring people together, show a great deal of creativity and promote the crafts of knitting and crochet. Many knitters have much yarn that they will never use
> 
> I am for anything positive and joyful.


Great attitude.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

It started with 'artists using knitting as part of their works in doors, then it spread outside with artists wrapping trees in yarn and other fibres and eventually some one who could actually knit/crochet made an attractive wrap for some thing. It has now spread to knitting clubs who do crazy things like this
http://cornwall.greatbritishlife.co...grannys--west-cornwalls-knitting-group-32137/
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01243/knitting_1243566c.jpg
http://www.itno.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/yarnbombing-monmonpost.jpg


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I did some yarn bombing in my own yard and a little in the park next door. my argument is that if it makes some one smile, takes their mind off their troubles that is a good thing. When a person smiles the people that see them smile also smile and so it goes.
If they are cross about my yarn bombing, well at least they are not getting cross with someone else. 

The yarn I worked with was absolutely useless for anything except trashing. and I just couldn't do that. 

It seems to hold up to the weather. If it is in shade it can get a little discoloured in the wet, but apart from that it still is OK.

Hope that answers your questions. Which were good ones too.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Yours is not a unique response to art of all kinds. A person could ask the same questions about paint.

This link gives some answers to "why"... http://www.redoitdesign.com/2012/02/23/art-trends-2012-yarn-bombing-guerilla-knits/



Ciyona said:


> What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I think yarn bombing is pop art. And I think art contributes a lot just on its own merit. Can't wait to see the bridge, I believe it will make lots of folks smile!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I used yarn bombing to cover a chair for an auction in my small town. Had seen a picture in the Lion Yarn catalog and thought it was cool, but couldn't think of anything to use it for besides art. Also looked up yarn bombing on internet and saw some cool pictures. Back to my point. There was a charity auction for the Pregnancy Center asking for chairs to be decorated in any fashion and donated to be auctioned off for a fundraiser. I yarn bombed a dining room chair. It was fun, knitting, crocheting and wrapping the chair with small pieces of yarn. At the auction, the chair didn't bring much money but then neither did many of the pieces donated. Kind of disappointed at the turnout, not many people there but that happens. Anyway I posted a picture of the chair on the forum last year, but since we're talking about it again, I'll repost for those of you who may not have seen it.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

There was a recent yarn bombing at a local college and seeing the art certainly brought a smile to my face plus it promotes fiber arts. I personally think we could use more art of all kinds and more smiles. One piece looked like a totem pole and was delightful, plus it made the local news giving fiber arts some publicity. I too wonder though what happens when it fades or becomes ratty....I suspect it will be taken down at the college. Meanwhile, hopefully it resulted in more young people taking an interest in knitting and crocheting.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Not everything in this world does, or should make sense. Sometimes you just need to enjoy -- after all, painting is also kind of a waste -- why not paint someone's house instead of a just something to look at!

Marianne:~)


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

delli086 said:


> In Pittsburgh there's been a community project for this past year. Google: "Knit The Bridge Pittsburgh". They have a web site & are also on Facebook. Installation to cover a bridge starts in June. Hundreds of knitters & crocheters are involved. Children learning both techniques just to participate. Have done a utility pole, rain downspout, parking fence, leg warmers for public dinosaur sculptures, etc. It's gotten more people involved in knitting & crocheting. A great way to proselytize the craft to another generation.


I never heard of this before reading this post. I think it's very cool! And now I find there's a project going on in my own backyard. May just have to check into this. Sounds like fun.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

What is this world coming to?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if doing this on young trees if it would deter the mies from eating the bark


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Here in the Augusta area of Maine, it has always been done with owners/authorities permission. It is up for only a certain length of time and then removed. Just a fun thing to do. We are doing the columns on a fish market in June.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've alwasy wanted to see a yarn bombing in person! Lucky you! It's not to save the tree, or keep it warm, it's an expression of art and surprise and to put smiles on many faces! Maybe one day I'll get to see one! Hope it made you smile!


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> it serves the purpose of someone just plain having fun!
> remember FUN?? just for the heck of it?
> someone had FUN with this one:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143222-1.html


I agree! I look at yarn bombing as a form of art. With all due respect, not everything has to be for charity. If it brings a smile to someone's face, then, in my opinion, it IS a charitable act. 
One of these days I am going to do it myself! Shhhhh...don't tell it was me!


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

so now we know what to do with our excess yarn!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

years back while I was watching Knitty Gritty with Vicky Howel she has a segement on it.. and they were doing bike racks and door handles.. I don't know who ventured into the trees but its just all in fun.. and its removeable unlike spray paint... don't over think it... lifes too short.. just see it as a whimsical display of color and leave it at that... there will be another fad that comes along pretty soon it always does. I think its fun to see what is being done... I have seen some here and there.. it doesn't last long.. before long the fibers break down and they are swept away by the street cleaners of kids picking them up... think of it as a stash busting form of art!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

What a delightful way to share the beauty and joy of the craft-bringing it into the realm of art in a very public, although temporary, display. I am seeing the trees in my yard with a totally new mind set. I want to join in the fun!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a lot more serious waste in this world than yarn, if it makes a person smile then I think it is a good thing.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I passed by a tree near to where I live and wondered what it related to! now I know, will take a picture next time I pass it.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

"The art of giving"



delli086 said:


> The Pittsburgh bridge project will only be "up" for a month. Upon being dismantled, the panels will be laundered, distributed to homeless shelters as afghans. Seems to me a lot of people will benefit from this project.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Lighten up Ciyona. A litttle fun along the way is a good thing and keeps us from taking ourselves too seriously - and helps to update that image of a little old gray haired granny sitting in her rocking chair turning out sensible mittens and socks. Bombing might the best use for some of that cheap yarn. By the way, I'm one of those little old 88 year old grannies, knitting since I was 8.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I think it is great to see and does no harm to anyone love it.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Anything which adds beauty and "ahhhh!" factor to the world is worthwhile. One can say about anything - music, art, sports, <especially sports!> - that the money could be spent elsewhere, but the reality is, it won't be. And yarn bomb projects which recycle the yarn are doubly beautiful....


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope some day to come across a yarn bombed something myself. I see them as an act of kindness, generosity and sharing.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> That I can agree with it is the other things that I question. Just someone putting up yarn bombing for no reason at all. If it serves a purpose I can be okay with it but just to put it up and leave it to the elements makes no sense.


You sound like practicality is the only thing that gives value to things or deeds. I could tell the minute I read that you thought the yarn bombing would perhaps save the tree from harsh winters. I used to be a tour escort out of the Midwest. I remember taking a group through the Rocky Mountain area (probably Colorado). One of the men in the group remarked what a vast wasteland it was. He was a farmer and could only see value if the land could be plowed and cultivated. He missed the practical idea of minerals mined etc. But the big picture, that was staring him right in the face, was the sheer beauty of it all. If he wanted everything to be just like his beautiful fields of corn or soybeans, why travel at all?

So one very practical purpose you have overlooked is that the fun projects of yarn bombing bring joy. And that snowballs. You could pass a yarn bomb on the way to work, for instance. You are stuck in the rut of going everyday and there is the bomb. Boom, you are chuckling at the very idea and tell your co workers who want to go check it out on the lunch break or something. So that bomb brought smiles to you and then to the others. It gave you something to talk about rather than dreary mundane subjects that might have taken up the morning, that take up every morning. It brought a smile and that is purpose enough.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Great day!!!! Just when you think you've "heard it all"...


----------



## mocha46 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have seen it in Saratoga Springs New York....in front of a knit shop...a couple of bikes were completely covered in knitted yarn of different colors, just beautiful, I would put up pics but lost that cell phone....and I saw again in New Jersey


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I love your chair. What an imagination you must have. I bet you're good at free form knitting too.Thanks for letting us see your work of art.


debbiecarrica said:


> I used yarn bombing to cover a chair for an auction in my small town. Had seen a picture in the Lion Yarn catalog and thought it was cool, but couldn't think of anything to use it for besides art. Also looked up yarn bombing on internet and saw some cool pictures. Back to my point. There was a charity auction for the Pregnancy Center asking for chairs to be decorated in any fashion and donated to be auctioned off for a fundraiser. I yarn bombed a dining room chair. It was fun, knitting, crocheting and wrapping the chair with small pieces of yarn. At the auction, the chair didn't bring much money but then neither did many of the pieces donated. Kind of disappointed at the turnout, not many people there but that happens. Anyway I posted a picture of the chair on the forum last year, but since we're talking about it again, I'll repost for those of you who may not have seen it.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of yarn bombing. I haven't done any but it always brings a smile when I see it for real or photos. Anything that makes you happy is always better than pills and potions and money. A bit of art never does much harm whether it be good or bad it certainly gets people talking.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Dressing up a tree or a building is usually just for the fun of it. It is also a form of art which may be appreciated. I know there are groups of knitters and crocheters who do this. And to answer your criticism I have to add that many of the women I know who do it here also knit a great deal for the homeless and for the Linus project.
I have never done it but I enjoy it when I see it as a form of self expression, of beauty, of art if you will. And perhaps it is appropriate to ask the question what good is it to paint beautiful pictures, or to sculpt or carve? The product of these works feeds our hearts with beauty, doesn't it?


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems to me to be a fresh way of 'making pretty' and and a less than permanent form of graffiti. I am doing my front fence and it is great fun!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've never seen or really heard of yarn bombing. It looks cool. There are definitely some pretty ugly things in public which could use some color & this seems like a nicer way to do it than to paint graffiti on the object in question... 
Still, though, I do wonder what happens when it rains, snows, etc. We're just barely getting into spring here in MA, so the possibility of yucky weather destroying a neat & temporary beautification is a bit disheartening. 
Plus... some of those look like someone had to actually sew the objects onto the trees, etc. It looks like a lot of time & work went into it. How would someone not get caught??


----------



## JuliaShimwell (Apr 4, 2013)

Charlotte80 said:


> There is a lot more serious waste in this world than yarn, if it makes a person smile then I think it is a good thing.


Absolutely SO true. Sometimes it's good to just make others smile!!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

There are so many patterns that I want to knit (before I can die). I can't imagine yarn bombing in my spare time!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> it serves the purpose of someone just plain having fun!
> remember FUN?? just for the heck of it?
> someone had FUN with this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


Lots of people use their leftover yarn for these yarn bombing projects. Ultimately, they are taken down and probably used for other projects. Yarn bombing = JOY. There is no waste in joy. It is not just knitters who appreciate these expressions of joy.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yarn bombing is just for the fun of it all!


----------



## Glory3236 (Mar 9, 2013)

I know a person who bombs street lights and signs with scarves and fits hats on trees where the homeless tend to gather. They don't stay long and it gives the "Mad Bomber" a snuggly warm feeling inside.The idea is to do it in secret and not get caught.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi to all. I think yarn bombing is a great stress reliever and gives all who behold it - a smile, a chuckle and a temporary stress relief from a world of wars, guns, killin, crooked politicians, crooked cops, bad news, aches and pains. Think of the last time you had a good chuckle, laugh, took a mental or real picture - didn't you feel better? These pictures of yarn bombing is better than $150.00 session with a psychiatrist (who is most likely thinking of how soon the session would be over so he/she can get to something they WANT. So many years ago a freudian psychiatrist would spend all your money telling you that your sex life was amiss, then schedule you for anoher session at $150 or more, you leave not feeling any better. Think about it. Missmack. I KNOW FROM REAL EXPERIENCE.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm planning a yarn bombing in May or June. I'll send you pics. Right now it's not for publication! Cje


----------



## Needles Too (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with missmack, I think it's wonderful! Anything that lifts the spirits of others, is worth it's weight in gold. Every human walks a different path, ups and downs, and all need something to bring out smiles. This seems to do it. I may even try to do something to cheer up my own yard. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

In the big picture, the amount of yarn used in bombing is just a drop in the bucket. And most of it is scraps to begin with. As far as weather is concerned, I don't think this is done in the winter and those done in the summer are probably removed before the bad weather starts. Yarn bombing is meant to be temporary in most cases.


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

GrandmaMoses said:


> I had no idea what to expect when you said yarn bomb. Glad I looked, it looks like fun. I wouldn't mind doing that but can't imagine I would ever have enough time or yarn!


It doesn't have to be big. We have someone here that likes to put Mardi Gras masks on the statuary. I myself gave a bike rack that looks like a cyclist a yarn mohawk with some crocheted scallops. It's a little subversive, a little artsy, and a lot of fun. I'll have to get a camera so that I can share.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

At first I wasn't sure I liked the idea of yarn boming but then I decided it didn't hurt anything and it brightens up and aera . So just relax and enjoy it for the color and what ever else you can find in it. JUST RELAX!!!! Every thing does NOT have to have a purpose.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Doing yarn bombing can be harmful for the animals who will try to eat the yarn. Also it is a waste of yarn - crocheting or knitting for a charity would be a better use of yarn - this is stickly my own opinion.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> What happens when the yarn gets destroyed by the elements. Do those that place it repair the damage? Wouldn't it be better to donate the yarn spent on such displays to someone who could use a blanket or sweater. I mean while it is beautiful to those of us who love yarn would not making items for those that need it be a better use for it. Yes Birds like to use it for their nests and Squrriels too. As well as other animals. But once a city decides to destroy the work it is just a simple waste in my opinion. I don't mean to sound crass here it is on one persons opinion. And if I wasn't a knitter I would not have apperciate the yarn on the tree. I may have just seen it as a waste rather than an expression.


Like you, I tend to be more serious-minded. I don't see something being left to the elements and destroyed as being either art or a good use of yarn. Go figure. We are in the minority on this and will be "properly" smacked down by those who feel differently, so I just leave them to it. We still have a right to our opinions :~D. They tell us to lighten up; I suggest they grow up a little and make better use of resources. Now the bashing begins and the lines are drawn in the sand. If/when you tire of it, just click on "unwatch."


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> That I can agree with it is the other things that I question. Just someone putting up yarn bombing for no reason at all. If it serves a purpose I can be okay with it but just to put it up and leave it to the elements makes no sense.


Would you prefer an artist use his paints or pencils for something more "useful" than creating a beautiful work of art?

It is someone's artistic expression, just leave it at that and enjoy. Please don't bash the artist and their medium of choice.

As a person who does knit for charity, I look at some of the yarn that is donated for our use that we absolutely cannot use... either it's unsuitable for our needs or it's been left stuffed back in a closet and has been ruined by heat, dust, dirt, bugs and a musty smell that we are unable to remove. We cannot use it, no one can use it. So, we must throw it away. Maybe we should yarn bomb with that....except it smells so bad I don't think I could stomach it. So, that yarn is wasted.


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen it done on trees in front of yarn shops. Great advertising and it let's me know when to pull over  i just don't think any kind of art is a aaste necessarily. Wood or steel sculptures could be used to build shelters for people too.....i dont know. I do think it's great what will happen when that bridge exhibit is taken down.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> That I can agree with it is the other things that I question. Just someone putting up yarn bombing for no reason at all. If it serves a purpose I can be okay with it but just to put it up and leave it to the elements makes no sense.


I really feel sorry for you that you have lost all sense of whimsy and wonder and fun. And what does it matter to you if it's a "waste of yarn and could go to better purposes"? It wasn't your time or money that was invested. Yarn bombing is there to brighten the world and put a smile on people's faces. I think you and Ebenezer Scrooge would have gotten along just fine.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I really feel sorry for you that you have lost all sense of whimsy and wonder and fun. And what does it matter to you if it's a "waste of yarn and could go to better purposes"? It wasn't your time or money that was invested. Yarn bombing is there to brighten the world and put a smile on people's faces. I think you and Ebenezer Scrooge would have gotten along just fine.


Back atcha!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yarn bombing was started by a lady here in Texas. She now does it commercially for many advertising clients etc... Many do it just for the fun.... and some that have done huge installations that are made up of rectangles or some other blanket size.. do donate them to charities 

Personally, I don't consider it a waste of yarn or time to do something creative and to bring a smile to people's faces....


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I see it as a temporary art form, to be enjoyed while it is there just for the reason it is there. Don't question, just enjoy the fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Yarn bombing is just people trying to brighten things up and bring a smile to those that see it. Just another show of creativity and art.. It is a lot more appealing to me than all the graffiti that is so rampant here in the states. Would much rather see something bright and colorful than a bunch of gang signs and rude drawings, etc.

I really think it is awesome and looks like so much fun. I have read that a lot of the projects are donated to needy and homeless people, after a while.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i really feel sorry for the ppl that are so staunchy in their views, that their eyes cannot see, that their hearts have grown so cold they cannot FEEL any more!
ask any one of advanced years, what keeps you young?
FUN
pure & simple
WHIMSY
just for the heck of it
LAUGHTER
because if you cannot laugh, you cannot be alive
GET OVER IT!! GET BACK TO BEING YOUNG AGAIN!!
grow up? indeed, you grow up, please do not ask me to your funeral
i would probably die myself during it, from boredom

the 1st ones i saw, dont remember where, were stop signs turned into sunflowers
since i have my bait/craft shop here with it's own built in stop sign, lol, i think i'll *plant* a sunflower on the corner!
how's that for advertisement? *where r u located?* *just look for the sunflower on the corner!*


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my favorite.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Oh you just reminded me of something else. Next door to us live two teenage girls. They told me that there was a craze of wrapping cling film around two cars, so they are joined together. Very annoying for the owners, but they only did it on their friend's cars.[/quote
> 
> The husband and son of my DIL's neice wrapped her car in cling film for April Fool's Day. She had a great time getting "even".


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jenny.Wren said:


> Its' a great way to bring people together, show a great deal of creativity and promote the crafts of knitting and crochet. Many knitters have much yarn that they will never use
> 
> I am for anything positive and joyful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a bit of guerrilla art in some cases, personal art expression in another, a beautification project for scouts in another, our LYS had a tree done for the holidays outside the front door....and, yes, it was taken down and did not become an eyesore. That people stay conscious about clutter is very important, especially for an art project. Are people always conscientious? Probably not 100%. After all they are just people. Should money or time or yarn be donated to a charity, a dog pound, a children's' hospital? Of course, but can't we have both practicality and art or whimsy in our lives today? I'm for yarn bombing to make a more colorful and artistic and creative Commons.
MindyT


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> We took our son in town for a dr's visit and then left as he is old enough to go on his own. Filled the gas tank where gas is cheapest and drove back to the dr's too wait. I hadn't notice the tree as we drove in the first time. But as we came back and pulled into the drive to park low and behold there was a tree all wrapped in yarn designs, they looked like granny squares of several different flower patterns all in white against the grey bark of the trees trunk. When I see these I often wonder who started yarn bombing and why? Do they really think in the bad winters that this is going to help the entire tree? Or am I mistaken, Can putting our yarn on the trunk of a tree and a few lower limbs and branches will it save the tree in the harsh winter cold. Not so much here in Florida as we don't get too many freezing days usually but sometimes we can get pretty cold. I am just curious. Sorry I didn't have a camera to get a pick.


The church group I knit with bombed the downtown with hats and scarves with a note attached saying they were to be taken by anyone in need of a good warm hat and scarf. We have an artist colony, and one man that makes bronze statues. He has a parade of bronze sheep that are displayed as walking down the sidewalk in front of his shop. Needless to say they all were wearing hand knitted scarves that night. The Salvation Army and United Way were given the heads up to collect all that were not taken and to distribute them as they saw fit. It was fun to later see people coming into the Christ Table for lunch that day wearing their new scarves.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Quincy's Mom said:


> This is my favorite.


Oh, that is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i really feel sorry for the ppl that are so staunchy in their views, that their eyes cannot see, that their hearts have grown so cold they cannot FEEL any more!
> ask any one of advanced years, what keeps you young?
> FUN
> pure & simple
> ...


I think that applies to folks on both sides of this controversy; it isn't only the folks that agree with you that have a license on truth. We all have our own truths. You're entitled to yours and I'm entitled to mine. The majority has no right to dictate to anyone else so long as they aren't causing civil unrest. Why do you feel it's necessary to force your opinions on others, I don't mind that you disagree with my point of view. I do mind that you don't want me to have the right to disagree with yours.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

What fun....


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> We took our son in town for a dr's visit and then left as he is old enough to go on his own. Filled the gas tank where gas is cheapest and drove back to the dr's too wait. I hadn't notice the tree as we drove in the first time. But as we came back and pulled into the drive to park low and behold there was a tree all wrapped in yarn designs, they looked like granny squares of several different flower patterns all in white against the grey bark of the trees trunk. When I see these I often wonder who started yarn bombing and why? Do they really think in the bad winters that this is going to help the entire tree? Or am I mistaken, Can putting our yarn on the trunk of a tree and a few lower limbs and branches will it save the tree in the harsh winter cold. Not so much here in Florida as we don't get too many freezing days usually but sometimes we can get pretty cold. I am just curious. Sorry I didn't have a camera to get a pick.


I don't know why they do it, but it makes me happy, and if all the ugly graffiti in the world could be replaced with it, what a beautiful world that would be. I have only seen it once in Sydney on a visit when my father died. It was the first time I had smiled in a week. Some-one had put knitted flowers in a very small tree on their very small front verandah.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Joyce Martin said:


> What fun....


It could have been fun, respectful, interesting, informative, but then the name-calling started..... I don't enjoy confrontation, but neither do I enjoy verbal abuse. I no longer crawl away with my tail between my legs because someone doesn't appreciate my point of view. Almost to a person, KPers turned on one of their own--the person who initiated this thread. I happened to agree with her and I also happen to believe what happened to her was wrong. Think about it. No one is going to die because there are different ways of thinking, feeling, or doing. Those who hasten to attack are over-reacting to something that really isn't even a threat to them. I don't think we were created to be peas in a pod, all exactly alike. If you do, that's your choice, but others have equal rights to their choices.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

dayam'it! i came across all wrong again
i was trying to say, thats it's such a pity that folks take things so seriously all of the time, to lighten up & have fun w/this life that God gave us, thats all
i have 2 admit i'm a mite testy right now. my helper just said, *pretend ur on ur period & just ignore u?* lol
i'm taking the Chantex 2 quit smoking...& it works terrific! except the gut wrenching nausia (this 2 shall pass) & the orneries
so plz 4give me if u thot i was getting down on u personally
not the case
not really getting down on any1
just feel sorry 4 those that cannot have fun any more
being told to *grow up*
reminds me of ma always telling us 2 *act our age*
now lemme ask u, WHERE is it written that one must ACT a certain way @a certain age??
still looking 4 that book lol
again, my apologies
k? 4given?



SAMkewel said:


> I think that applies to folks on both sides of this controversy; it isn't only the folks that agree with you that have a license on truth. We all have our own truths. You're entitled to yours and I'm entitled to mine. The majority has no right to dictate to anyone else so long as they aren't causing civil unrest. Why do you feel it's necessary to force your opinions on others, I don't mind that you disagree with my point of view. I do mind that you don't want me to have the right to disagree with yours.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Seems to me that the time would be better spent knitting something for charity.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I've seen a photo of an entire school bus covered with granny squares. So much fun


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I just looked at the pictures and I love it! Now I want to do it. It all simply looks cheerful and fun.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

We have bike racks, etc. yarn bombed in Portland. They get soggy wet in the rain and just quietly melt away. I think of it as a Buddhist prayer bracelet--when the bracelet wears out and falls off, your prayers are released... pleasant idea, don't you think? I've got to admit, if I were a tree, I'd enjoy having colored yarn instead of electric lights on me.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I had never heard of it. Thanks all for posting!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> dayam'it! i came across all wrong again
> i was trying to say, thats it's such a pity that folks take things so seriously all of the time, to lighten up & have fun w/this life that God gave us, thats all
> i have 2 admit i'm a mite testy right now. my helper just said, *pretend ur on ur period & just ignore u?* lol
> i'm taking the Chantex 2 quit smoking...& it works terrific! except the gut wrenching nausia (this 2 shall pass) & the orneries
> ...


Of course, apology accepted.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

oh thank you Sam! :-D


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

AGREED!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Now there's a beauty!
:thumbup: 
After all "Earth without art is Eh"! 
Each morning is a new day clean canvas :-D


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> After all "Earth without art is Eh"!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Do they really think in the bad winters that this is going to help the entire tree? Or am I mistaken


The yarn bombing is not for the tree or the car or the bridge or whatever else is bombed. It is for the smile it usually causes.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the photo of the chair posted in this thread and think everyone should post pics of the ones they have mentioned, either their own or others they have seen. That chair is making me think of things I could do with my boring wooden dining chairs! Maybe pics don't have quite the same impact as in real life, but still bring a smile and as many have said they are quite inspirational! I'm still kicking myself for not having my camera with me the day I saw some in Auckland, New Zealand! So please, I for one would love to see your photos!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay now that I have managed to read all the posts to the topic I want to say that While it came across like I was being critical that was not my intention. I see that many are angered by my questions but you don't learn anything by not asking them. I voiced an opinion that many apparently were offended by. Again not my intention. Also I thank those of you for your coming to my rescue here as well. I do respect art in any form and just had never seen something that had been yarn bombed other than in pictures that I do throughly enjoy. And many while bashing what I said didn't understand me that it is more curiousness about why people choose to do this and its purpose. Bashing I have learned is rampant on the site and can over look some of it. No it wasn't my money that is spent on such things. Maybe I shouldn't care by who or why such things are done. But if no one cares they what use is it. If no one questions how can answers be found. Grow up you say, Have fun and enjoy it. Not everyone is well enough to go out and do such things. I don't plan to have a funeral, I am just going to be cremated and have my ashes scattered in my favorite place with only family if I have any left by the time it is my time. If I had not known about yarnbombing I would not have even brought up the subject in the first place. It saddens me to think that there are so many people out there that see the worst in everyone.
Sam, Thank you for your words and to those that have pm'd me about how bad I was being attacked. I think I should just ask admin to get rid of this topic and just change everything about me and go back into the shadows I am not sure KP is where I need to be right now Because it seems I just don;t belong here. I can knit and crochet and learn what I need on my own.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

A couple of years ago at a historic house in Vancouver, in the cold and rainy spring, we yarn-bombed a cherry blossom tree. There were hundreds of knit "cherry blossoms" strung in various sizes in many shades of pink, and leaves of green yarn. 
The fire department volunteered, used one of their high-reaching "cherry pickers" and the entusiastic firemen hung all the ropes of blossoms on the high branches of the tree. It was glorious sight until the real blossoms arrived a couple of months later.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Okay now that I have managed to read all the posts to the topic I want to say that While it came across like I was being critical that was not my intention. I see that many are angered by my questions but you don't learn anything by not asking them. I voiced an opinion that many apparently were offended by. Again not my intention. Also I thank those of you for your coming to my rescue here as well. I do respect art in any form and just had never seen something that had been yarn bombed other than in pictures that I do throughly enjoy. And many while bashing what I said didn't understand me that it is more curiousness about why people choose to do this and its purpose. Bashing I have learned is rampant on the site and can over look some of it. No it wasn't my money that is spent on such things. Maybe I shouldn't care by who or why such things are done. But if no one cares they what use is it. If no one questions how can answers be found. Grow up you say, Have fun and enjoy it. Not everyone is well enough to go out and do such things. I don't plan to have a funeral, I am just going to be cremated and have my ashes scattered in my favorite place with only family if I have any left by the time it is my time. If I had not known about yarnbombing I would not have even brought up the subject in the first place. It saddens me to think that there are so many people out there that see the worst in everyone.
> Sam, Thank you for your words and to those that have pm'd me about how bad I was being attacked. I think I should just ask admin to get rid of this topic and just change everything about me and go back into the shadows I am not sure KP is where I need to be right now Because it seems I just don;t belong here. I can knit and crochet and learn what I need on my own.


You could........but we would miss you, so please don't!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Mary, I am just angry because when I started this topic I felt that I really had something really interesting but as usually it turns out as a bashing. Many Kpers are so nice even some of the bashers. I don't really know how to explain what I wanted to express. So for those in the Jacksonville Fl area and the surrounding area who would like to see the tree I was referring too. It is located at cr 218 e about 2 to 3 miles down across from the raveins housing development. At a dr's office. As you pull into the parking lot it is right there on your right. First thing I said when I saw it was, "someone yarnbombed a tree." It was exciting to see it. And yes I smiled at the thought that someone in my area did so. I was curious about why people do so and why ect. But the topic seemed to offend many all because of my opinion. I love art of any kind, but not all art is beautiful. Whether it is a painting, done in oils, chalk, pencil, stone, wood, steel or yarn. I even want to take my mother by but she will see it next time she goes to the dr. so why bother execpt that it is something that I could share with her since she can't crochet anymore. Going back in the shadows seems to be a nicer place at the moment and I could just spend more time with my yarn and thread instead of finding a topic that means something and could have been a good discussion and everyone could have learned something of value. I knew from the first page that I was the devils advocate here as it goes. Guess it is in my nature. Some of the responses made me laugh and others just tore my heart out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay Ladies and Gents, My latest responses were harsh like others and for that I apologize. They were said out of anger after reading all the posts. The topic is about yarn bombing. Why people do this and it's purpose. I let anger cloud my judgement. Now with that said, I do understand a little better on why and its purpose. 
Some have valid points. So, It is art this I do not deny, It can be beautiful as with any art. And we all know art can be both tasteful and not. It can serve to please or disgust and that my friends is all in the eyes of the beholder. So love it, hate it, you be the judge.
I will stay on here at Kp because it is such a great fourm. And because there are those that want me to stay. If I have learned one thing it is that though unseen there are many friends here. We may not like the opinions of others but without the difference of opinion we wouldn't have any discussions. I hope that we can have a good one on the topic as I do find it interesting. So for you that love to yarnbomb that is your choice. And for those of us that hold a different opinion that is our choice. That is what makes us all human, "the right to choose."


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Last fall, I participated in the Yarn Bombing Los Angeles. Too early in the morning to find links to post, but they have a facebook page, too. I used 5 skeins of yarn from a batch of yarn that I "fostered" from a co-workers niece. It was a great way to use up 4 skeins of BRIGHT orange, and one of bright yellow. I made my 5-inch squares in a distinctive way so I can pick them out in the photos. 
I found it to be nothing but fun (except when one batch of squares disappeared in the postal system) and a definite "I can say I did it".
Check it out: they got squares from people all over the world.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

here's the site for the LA bombing
i had to laugh when they called them *gorilla knitters* lol
they have regular meetings each month

http://www.yarnbombinglosangeles.com/


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I do not think you harsh in your response. Others may have thought so, and others were harsh in their responses. I hope my responses weren't read as harsh. Anyway, I'm glad you have a better understanding of yarn bombing as an art form and not just a waste of effort and fiber. 

I wish some could have their opinions and not be dogmatic about them. We all have preferences, likes and dislikes. Let's just all be nice.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Kissnntell said:


> here's the site for the LA bombing
> i had to laugh when they called them *gorilla knitters* lol
> they have regular meetings each month
> 
> http://www.yarnbombinglosangeles.com/


Great photos, wish I lived somewhere I could take part in a project like those, looks like fun and a great environmental statement.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen them here, they do parking meters and trees. Here it is in the area where a yarn store is.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Here in the Yukon we have a unique wind direction indicator - a DC3 airplane on a huge pedestal that is turned by computer activated sensors to always point into the oncoming wind. This February it was yarn bombed and wore its knitted suit for a couple of weeks. It is right beside the Alaska highway so every one passing by could see it. Here is a link to the finished product.

http://blog.makezine.com//yarn_bombed_dc-3_airplane_from/ Totally cool.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone ever seen a shoe tree? Literally?


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so into this now. Maybe I can get the town I live in to let me get a grpup together to do an exhibit. How inspiring.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona, you're welcome for anything I have said that helped you. I don't think you've said anything harsh here, either. I don't understand the cycle of bashing that has always been a part of KP, I guess it could be called a cat fight except that cats seem to have a bit more sense in that they usually have an actual reason for it, whereas the bashings break out for no apparent reason as nearly as I can tell.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

In Seattle, some of the trees in Pioneer Square were sporting striped sweaters. Very pretty and I have no idea how or why they were there


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember, knitting is a fiber ART. It's just to spread a little cheer in this dreary old world.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks all of you for giving me a better understanding of this art in most cases. The links are all great and from what I see is that most is defintly done with permission of the cities and towns. Especially when they do have a distinct purpose even if it is just a smile to someone. I will not say my mind is clearly made up that it is not a waste of fiber. There are some yarnbombing pieces that could be wasteful while others are artful. So I will remain neutral to agree and disagree to a point. With that said, I will keep and open mind and respect the art of yarnbombing and hope that others will respect those that don't totally agree. Yarnbombing as an art has its place when it is done poperly with permissions and for that I can see the fun of it. But yarnbombing just to yarnbomb because you have nothing better to do could be seen as a neusinance. That was what I was trying to say where it would seem a waste.
We are all good here and we all have our passions and the common thread is the fiber. So keep knitting, crocheting and other forms of fiber work as long as it makes you happy. And let's agree to be disagreeable from time to time. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yes! arent they fun?
every one tied together their old sneekers & tossed thom over the branches of a tree slated to be cut down as it had died
city saw that & left it!
has been there for years & is *growing* all the time
what fun!



Knitish said:


> Anyone ever seen a shoe tree? Literally?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope, but seen shoes on a powerline. What about clackers does anyone remember them and the come back of the weaving looms the kids made potholders with?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

turkishknits said:


> I think it is more form of knitted graffiti or knitting as a sort of subversive activity. There are some great photos here...
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-yff40&va=yarn+bombing
> 
> Just google yarn bombing. I love the bus, it is quite famous!


The picture wow so much knitting and so pretty to see. Thanks for the link Happy knitting Linda


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Ha! the plane is great and what a huge project, loved the video too. watching the process is really cool.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

yarn bombing is a fun thing to do I guess, but I can't imagine having time to do this with all the other things that I have to work on that seem more important to me. I guess it is all in the way one looks at this, I really think it is a waste of time when there are so many other things to do that seem more important to me. But each to their own.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

SandyC said:


> yarn bombing is a fun thing to do I guess, but I can't imagine having time to do this with all the other things that I have to work on that seem more important to me. I guess it is all in the way one looks at this, I really think it is a waste of time when there are so many other things to do that seem more important to me. But each to their own.


Oh I don't know, knitting big thing with several other knitters and then doing the actual bombing with them. Sounds like a wonderful way to spend your time. But you are right, to each his own. That's one of the beauties of live, to each his own.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Next time I get into town I will try to get a pick of the tree in question. If it is still there. In any event if I see another I will be sure to get some picks to share. I may not fully agree with it but I do like the arts. Maybe I will try my hand at some poetry about yarnbombing but need more research before I attempt it. I need to know more about the who's of yarnbombing, And the why's for doing it. Would make a nice article for the local small town papers. With pics of course.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Next time I get into town I will try to get a pick of the tree in question. If it is still there. In any event if I see another I will be sure to get some picks to share. I may not fully agree with it but I do like the arts. Maybe I will try my hand at some poetry about yarnbombing but need more research before I attempt it. I need to know more about the who's of yarnbombing, And the why's for doing it. Would make a nice article for the local small town papers. With pics of course.


Actually it would be fun to show how it's done around the world. There was some wonder and very involved bombings going on during the celebrations for the Queen last year. Have fun, this stuff just makes me smile. I love it when I got off the train in Seattle and a park there had been yarn bombed, I wonder if it still is, since that was a few years ago.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Next time I get into town I will try to get a pick of the tree in question. If it is still there. In any event if I see another I will be sure to get some picks to share. I may not fully agree with it but I do like the arts. Maybe I will try my hand at some poetry about yarnbombing but need more research before I attempt it. I need to know more about the who's of yarnbombing, And the why's for doing it. Would make a nice article for the local small town papers. With pics of course.


I, for one would like to see the tree that started this whole discussion. I am surprised that people can get so heated about it! I guess it's one of those things that people do because they believe in it and once they start believing in something they find it hard to countenance disagreement. Yarn bombing is far from the only example of this...


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Dear KPers - Please "google" JOY KOGAWA HOUSE CHERRY TREE YARN BOMBING PHOTOS and you will see what I mentioned quite a few replies ago. It was fun participating, and the outcome was quite a lovely sight to see, long before the real cherry blossoms appeared...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to go to town next week will try to stop by on the way home and get a pic with my cell phone I do have a camera but I don't know if I can do digital with it.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

sidlee said:


> Dear KPers - Please "google" JOY KOGAWA HOUSE CHERRY TREE YARN BOMBING PHOTOS and you will see what I mentioned quite a few replies ago. It was fun participating, and the outcome was quite a lovely sight to see, long before the real cherry blossoms appeared...


They actually looked liked real blossoms in the photos, as I said before, I would jump at the chance to be part of a yarn bombing project!


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

delli086 said:


> The Pittsburgh bridge project will only be "up" for a month. Upon being dismantled, the panels will be laundered, distributed to homeless shelters as afghans. Seems to me a lot of people will benefit from this project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

neen said:


> Lighten up Ciyona. A litttle fun along the way is a good thing and keeps us from taking ourselves too seriously - and helps to update that image of a little old gray haired granny sitting in her rocking chair turning out sensible mittens and socks. Bombing might the best use for some of that cheap yarn. By the way, I'm one of those little old 88 year old grannies, knitting since I was 8.


go granny :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I would rather see a 1000 teenagers, young adults or ever old fogeys yarnbombing than hear of gang related killing. That is waste.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you bizzygirl
neen


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I first saw yarnbombing on pinterest.com. I went to ravelry.com and there is a group in Ottowa Canada Just 4 people so far but I am sure they will get more members. I am thinking about yarnbombing my patio. just a small one........


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

turkishknits said:


> They actually looked liked real blossoms in the photos, as I said before, I would jump at the chance to be part of a yarn bombing project!


What a lovely idea, especially as the cherry tree had stopped flowering.
Looked very realistic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

mperrone said:


> Not everything in this world does, or should make sense. Sometimes you just need to enjoy -- after all, painting is also kind of a waste -- why not paint someone's house instead of a just something to look at!
> 
> Marianne:~)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

turkishknits said:


> I think it is more form of knitted graffiti or knitting as a sort of subversive activity. There are some great photos here...
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-yff40&va=yarn+bombing
> 
> Just google yarn bombing. I love the bus, it is quite famous!


I have been involved in it here- and with the permission and encourgemnet of two different local councils. And they have been done in daylight hours-I have had minimal involvment but enough to have ended up on telly doing some! Haven't seen it myslef but have had quite a few commwents on it. 7.30 report here in Adelaide on Friday 5th April
I'm not sure what I think of it. But have had a number of positive commentsa bout it and about it has cheered them up. One neighbour reckons we should do the light poles in out street when something festive arises. And it raises the awareness of knitting. The lady who organises it is an artist and I heard her reason for it as she was interviwed and it sounded very impressive. Quite remebr what it was but it was to do with people gettin gin touch woth themselves- but not in a wishy washy sounding way. It sounded well thought out- will be interesting to see if her interview was used in the TV show. I gather it was a positive view of it as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashadaum said:


> I've seen it done on trees in front of yarn shops. Great advertising and it let's me know when to pull over  i just don't think any kind of art is a aaste necessarily. Wood or steel sculptures could be used to build shelters for people too.....i dont know. I do think it's great what will happen when that bridge exhibit is taken down.


Interestingly enough appartenatly a LYS near one of the yarn bombing sites didn't want yarn bombing outside there shop. If I had a yarn shop I would yarn bomb outside my shop- something attractive.
On eof the places we did was a florist so we put knitted flowers on the wrapped poles. THis was an interesting experience as two of us who are good and exprienced knitters had no problems doing th eknitting, bu tthe worman who did most of hte putting it up was that artist I mentioned in my previous post and she was able to mkae the mixture of stuff we had look great. ANd what we didn't use will be used later- and anything satill usable after it come sdown will be used again.
But I do like the idea of giving them to the needy after- assuming of course that they haven't been spoilt by the elements. As for using hats and scarfs so they can be taken down and used what a great idea instead of thinking I wish people would leave it alone to deliberately use items that could be useful.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

So yarn bombing has made it on to Aus tv! I guess it is becoming quite mainstream now, as so many people seem to enjoy both seeing it and doing it. I find it very creative and it has a very positive spin to it which graffiti rarely does. Although, I must admit I have seen some graffiti that I think is both artistic and contains great social comment. It is interesting that people cut down walls to sell (for large sums) pieces by Banksy, the English graffiti artist. This is of course is a world away from the repetitive and very tedious habit of tagging!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> I've got to admit, if I were a tree, I'd enjoy having colored yarn instead of electric lights on me.


But think of all the power that could be saved by not having those lights on- the money could then be given to the poor.
Maybe this is like the story in the Bible when Jesus accepted having a fortune poured over his feet saying the poor will always be us. Yes they will and yes we do need to address this issue (and the Bible makes it clear that we must) but clearly this is not all we are to do with what we have been given. And when both can be done together think of all the extra people who have been cheered up by the actions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter what we do- someone will always complain, and some will think that becuase they think that way it must be right (and for some it is simply that can't comprhend that any other way of thinkig could exist. I have a daughter with Aspergers and we never understood this until the diagnosis so now we understand her, but she has already learnt to realise that there are other opinions that are equally valid even if they are totally different to our own).
After all people will say why knit- it is much cheaper to buy the jumper or whatever from the shops. And that is perfectelly correct looked at from a monetary perspective. Thus that opinion has great validity. But most of us reading this won't agree- and our view is equally valid. And we would have a number of differeing reasons as to why we knit, which again will all be valid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=victoria+square+yarn+bombing here are some ohotos mostely of the Victoria Square ones in the centre of Adelaide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

turkishknits said:


> So yarn bombing has made it on to Aus tv! I guess it is becoming quite mainstream now, as so many people seem to enjoy both seeing it and doing it. I find it very creative and it has a very positive spin to it which graffiti rarely does. Although, I must admit I have seen some graffiti that I think is both artistic and contains great social comment. It is interesting that people cut down walls to sell (for large sums) pieces by Banksy, the English graffiti artist. This is of course is a world away from the repetitive and very tedious habit of tagging!


We have some walls in the city now that people are free to graffitti to therir hearts content (as long as it is not offensive) and most times I walk pas their are people there painting on the wall- brightens up a dull gray wall. But I can well see hwo some people wouldn't like it for various reasons.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

If any are in the Jacksonville Fla. area this week they are having a street fest called one spark. The news reported that there is yarnbombing done if you would like to see it. I have yet been able to get into town to get the pic as my DH has been ill and I can not leave him alone just yet. I may even miss going to see the yarnbombing. Already 20,000 people have showed up to the festival. Just a tid bit for those who think I am too uptight. hope the link below will let you see some of the stuff on yarn bombing locally here near were I live. Hope you enjoy the news clip.

http://www.news4jax.com/news/-One-Spark-opens-in-Downtown-Jacksonville/-/475880/19781142/-/nj02lez/-/index.html


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

Never heard of such a thing, but............if it works, I'm going to do it to my lilac bush that looked oh so cold this winter with all the snow on it!! I felt so sorry for it and never thought of knitting something for it??? Don't know if I could or not anyway!!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

did anyone see todays Knitting Daily w/the yarn bombed stairs? too kool!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> did anyone see todays Knitting Daily w/the yarn bombed stairs? too kool!!


literally just finished reading it- last email I read before this one!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I just saw it also. What a great treatment for a set of stairs. I've been thinking about "bombing" my own mailbox and front gate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

misellen said:


> I just saw it also. What a great treatment for a set of stairs. I've been thinking about "bombing" my own mailbox and front gate.


The problem with yarn bombing stairs like that is making sure it stays up- if it starts to fall down it becomes hazardous for people using the stairs- and could result in being sued (and maybe in this case with just cause)
One I was involved with just bombed the struts for th ehandrails (again need to be areful of putting it on the rails themselves).


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I just read that article as well. Love the stairs and love the R2D2 Love the concept.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

A little something that I think is rather inspirational for some home yarn bombing! The stand was completely wound in the same yarns too...looked great.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a cool "bombing". The lamp looks great.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I really like the lamp. Great idea.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry I haven't gotten the photo of the tree that started this folks, DH is in the hospital and hour in the opposite direction. I hope it will still be there when I can get back that way.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope he gets better soon. By the way is DH 'dear husband'??? Haven't come across that expression before...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Dear Hubby and thank you Turkishknits. I don't know how long they are going to keep him it will be six weeks before the cultures are tested for bacterial growth. He goes into 45 min. coughing fits and can barely eat not that he doesn't want to just that he can't get the coughing under control. Took me over two weeks to finally get him to call the doctor. He has been dealing with this for three years it just got worse after I finished my treament and got over the shingles and now he is doing so poorly. He is suffering from MAI and they just can't get a handle on the strain that he has. They are talking about taking his lung but only if the other one is strong enough. But nothing definate about the surgery yet.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

oh, so sorry about your DH. Mine is deteriorating continually with complications due to diabetes. They are hesitating about starting insulin and still trying to control with diet and oral meds -- not working!! Neuropathy, kidney and liver function failing not to mention the emotional roller coaster of blood sugars all over the map, ensuing digestion problems and Bp issues as well. No longer able to work and awaiting first disability cheque.

Sometimes difficult to try and keep some semblance of normalcy and upbeat atmosphere especially for daughter and 3 year old granddaughter who now live with us.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Ciyona, very trying times...I think the older I get, the more getting sick frightens me. Luckily (touch wood) it is an extremely rare occurrence for me, I tend to have accidents instead...fell down a set of wet stairs I had just hosed last summer and couldn't walk for a month. On the upside, got lots of knitting done! So, I hope he has a speedy recovery and the docs can figure out what exactly is ailing him.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You know as bad as my own illness is I only ask for the strength I need to get though this. But I do ask God to heal him. I have known him for 34 yrs and in June will celebrate that 34 years. He has always been my gift from God and God knows I am not ready for him to take the gift of such a wonderful man away. But that is a story for another time. I have spent so much time with my own illness since 2004 that we forget that our caregivers can get ill as well. This is one nasty bug and though he isn't contagious from what I have been told it could turn that way then I would have to fight to be with him. That is what is so frustrating about this. It is in the dirt, air, water just everywhere in certian areas and rears its face when the immune system is compromised. You would think that I would have been at greater risk of catching it but because he was on Humara for RA that is what made him valunerable to this critter. So take care of your health as best you can and keep those immune systems as strong as you can to keep this bug from getting to you. The Doctors are in agreement that it is because of the Humara weakening the immune system that he caught it. I do hope they find the answers. Thanks all for your caring thoughts. And I will get those pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

isnt it just awful that one thing that can help us compromises other areas?
terrible
u r both in my prayers


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Sent up a prayer for your hubby. Don't understand why men can be so stubborn about going to different doctors.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

turkishknits said:


> I think it is more form of knitted graffiti or knitting as a sort of subversive activity. There are some great photos here...
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-yff40&va=yarn+bombing
> 
> Just google yarn bombing. I love the bus, it is quite famous!


Never heard of it before now - thanks for the link with pictures. I love the bull!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the prayers. Hubby is out of the hospital and has some rehab to do in order to get his strength back. He is using a walker to help get around and it will take up to six weeks for the resuts from his cultures to come back. In the meantime they are watching his blood sugar levels he drops at night when he sleeps. We have all the neccessary precautions to bring it back up if needed. Just wanted to update everyone.

The last couple of days there have been a few post on yarnbombing in different topics just in case you missed them.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Such good new Ciyona. You must be feeling relieved but tired after the past stressful days. All good wishes that hubby can hold his own in the next few weeks and make good progress. Happy thoughts flying through the air with knitterly hugs.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Today is dr. day for son and will get that pic if it is still there. Although we are expecting bad weather so I am hoping that it will hold off until I get the pic of the tree that started this post.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Today is dr. day for son and will get that pic if it is still there. Although we are expecting bad weather so I am hoping that it will hold off until I get the pic of the tree that started this post.


This is the tree that started this topic I have more some are closer pics of the individual styles of the squares used. It was raining so I took what I could to show you all the tree.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> This is the tree that started this topic I have more some are closer pics of the individual styles of the squares used. It was raining so I took what I could to show you all the tree.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> This is the tree that started this topic I have more some are closer pics of the individual styles of the squares used. It was raining so I took what I could to show you all the tree.


 I hope that you all enjoy seeing this tree. My apologies for taking so long to post some pics. I wanted to do more but it was raining and I didn't want to damage my phone. The work is indeed beautiful. So for all the yarnbombers out there enjoy seeing some good ole' southern style yarnbombing.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

now, THAT is some fancy bombing!
it's beautiful -- i love it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that is sure some one keen and spending plenty of time on that! That is amazing work -I sure wouldn't be spending that much timeon yarnbombing pieces.!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i would. guaranteed way 2 show off ur handiwork!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i would. guaranteed way 2 show off ur handiwork!


Thats true- but I have so many other things to knit as well!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

so do i -- still working on last years Christmas presents LOL


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

headlemk said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Ditto that.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

Well that is some great yarn bombing! Lovely work, lace and all. Definitely deserving of so many pages of discussion! Thanks for posting them Ciyona, you must be feeling pretty stressed lately. Hope hubby is improving and all will be well with you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Turkishknits, and yes I am pretty stressed with DH. Men can be so darned stubborn. He still isn't eating well enough to suit me but he is eating some and it will take time if he will just decide that he is the only one that can get himself well. We as wives, mothers and friends can only do so much then it is up to the individual to help themselves.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

my 1st hubby used 2 b like that
then one day i was just fed up
i flatly told him that if he didnt want 2 eat, fine. dont!!
but i didnt do suicide funerals, so he would b on his own then as well as now, cuz if he wasnt going 2 eat, i wasnt going 2 cook it 4 him
& i didnt
a few hrs later he was in the kitchen getting himself something 2 eat
i didnt cook for 2 wks
by then he was back on his feet & apologized
darn it!!
had 2 go back 2 cooking!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Believe me I am there with mine. But it makes me angry when he looks in the mirror and sees how bad he looks and then won't do anything to make himself better. I told him it was hard watching him get like this. I have told him that I can't help him if he don't eat. I was in tears the other day and told him it was too hard watching him die because he was starving himself because of a bug. But the hardest part is I have to keep myself well to care for him and when he goes into a coughing fit especially when I am sleeping and it wakes me. I can't get back to sleep for a couple of hours then have to be up when he gets up to make sure he gets something in his system to keep him from going into sugar lows. No rest and cancer don't go well together. So I don't only have to worry about him but myself and keep my immune system up or I could be in bad shape before he knows it. Have my hands full in caring for him and myself. I know there are many out there going though the same thing so while I can get angry and mad I will keep as strong as I can. It will be a chore to stay well. I really need to get to the healthfood store and get me some xymogene and artiminisin to keep myself boosted. That stuff worked really well when I went through my first bout of chemo in 2004. I man in Fort Lauderdale created it and my FiL got it for me. My oncologist couldn't believe how well I got through that first chemo treatment She was amazed at how well I did. Well, enough to this I don't want to depress anyone. Just needed and ear to vent a bit. Thanks for all the prayers and support.

Oh has anyone seen the new lexus commercial where the cars are unravelling the yarn clothing people are wearing including the pet sweaters. Saying people should be getting ready for summer. If I wasn't a knitter I doubt I would have noticed it. I think it is amazing how yarn is being used in many ads and such in this day and age.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Ciyona u surely have ur hands full, girl!!
but just remember u must keep urself up & running or u wont b worth a plug nickle 4 him
have u considered getting some1 in 2 give u a hand?
even once/wk would give u the chance 2 get out of the house & just go do something 4 urself
we have an agency here called tri-county office on aging that offers services of all kinds
wouldnt hurt to give them, or ur equivelent, a call. @least they could point u in the right direction
if u have medicare, it should cover the costs
hang in their, chickie-poo!
like Red Green says -- *we're all in this together*!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a short break today when I had to go get my port flushed. I did some shopping and came back home as soon as I could as my daughter had to go get her boyfriend from work. But it gave me a couple of hours even if it were my own dr.s appt. Drive time gave me the solitude I needed for now. I wouldn't mind having someone come in but My husband keeps certian of his meds locked away and so do I. I have to worry about his other toys that I have underlock and key as well. Don't need those in the wrong hands.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Ciyona, you online right now?
If you would like to PM me I could listen to you anytime you want to have someone at the other end of a bad moment and it might not feel so public.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

same here, altho since i feel like i've gotten 2 kno so many of u, it's more like sitting around the living room or kitchen table, talking. somehow doesnt seem so public anymore, like it did when i first came here
i thank you all for that. truly


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

delli086 said:


> The Pittsburgh bridge project will only be "up" for a month. Upon being dismantled, the panels will be laundered, distributed to homeless shelters as afghans. Seems to me a lot of people will benefit from this project.


That's great. Would love to see some pictures of this project.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you my friends for allowing me time to be in your lives to vent even if it is public. I sometimes say more than I should especially when I need to get a point across or if I just need an ear. In a way that is part of what this forum is all about. People learning yarn craft becoming unseen friends when you need someone to lean on. Yes I need to get out more and socialize with people I can see and touch. But it is nice to have those unseen angels out there to give you a lift when there is no one else that can do it. May you all be blessed for the kindness in your hearts and the love of friendship that we share.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Ciyona, here's something 4 u 2 think re:

i had a writing teacher in school that told us *if u can get a reaction -- ANY reaction -- from ur readers, then u have succeeded*

take this thread
it has inspired joy, glee, amazement, all the way down 2 outright disgust

that bomber succeeded!

what say u pass that on?
*bomb ur own yard 4 others passing by!!*

it could b ur mailbox, fence, large flower pot, whatever!

BUT, b sure 2 include hubby. tell him u NEED his help 4 this, whether it b colors, design, textures ...

just get him involved

i think that would b good therapy for the both of u!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good thoughts Judy I will have to work on it. I kinda liked the garden fence that one lady did and have the perfect place of one of those. and the Flowers on the fence would be awesome and add some color to the yard.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

http://yarnbombyukon.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/knitting-for-pre-history-yarn-bombing-ice-age-mammals/

How is this for a woolly mammoth??


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on as of late but my dh passed back in May and I am still dealing with the issues. I just wanted to thank you all for your support and to let you all know that I am okay. I went past the Dr's office where the yarn bombing is and it is still there. I am also trying to go through over 2000 pieces of email as I haven't been on my computer in quite sometime. Still waiting for things to nirmalize for me. Everytime I think it is getting better something else comes up and gives me a set back. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am still around. Even if it is just lurking from time to time.

Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry that he has passed away- after so long together it will take a long time to settle down and back to what will be your new normal. 
Feel free to lurk- what you are saying sounds perfectly normal in the circumstances! It is a long slow road and many days you will feel that you have gone backwards but just remebr that overall you are progressing.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

My condolences and prayers. I trust you have a close support network. In circumstances such as this, it isn't the word spoken but the presence felt that comforts. I am sure there are many KPer's praying for you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts, it is a tough road to tread but I will get down it.

Hugs to all.


----------

